# Need opinions and insight



## Brett556 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am new to sig sauer pistols and need some advice on what would be the best option for me. I just recently bought a P238 as a new pocket/backup pistol and I have been thoroughly impressed. Quality and attention to detail are incredible. I have someone who is selling some pistols from his collection. He has a P226, P228 and a P229. They all have rails and night sights and come with several mags. I believe the P228 is a replica of the original military issue due to it having a rail I was told. I'm not looking to carry any of these. Want to throw a light on it and have it be a nightstand weapon. Whwt do you feel is best suited for this and what is a fair price? Any input is appreciated, Thanks


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I own an older German 226 and a 228. The 228 does everything the 226 will, except it's a smaller package which I prefer. 228's were made in Germany and do not have a rail(rails are an American thing really). I owned a 229 some years ago in .40 and while it was a nice shooter, it was too heavy for it's size I thought. My choice of the 3 would be the 228, but the 226 would be a close 2nd. 226's come with Sig's proprietary rail. You will need to consider that when trying to attach a light to it. Most of the better lights come with adapters that allow them to mount on Sig's rail, but make sure before you buy the light.


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

I was looking for a range/house gun and have chosen a P226. For a smaller house/carry I have a P239. If I could only have one it would be a tough decision, but I would have to say the 226 would get the call. You are looking at some very good guns and already own a fine carry. Good luck and let us know what you do.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

P226 for a night-stand or range pistol from your choices.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

SIG P226 Tac Ops (20rd mags) is the ultimate HD firearm...imo.


----------

